# claim to fame



## Majicos

Hola!

Alguien podría explicarme qué quiere decir la expresión "Claim to fame", el contexto es el siguiente: "An internal service strategy vision statement should also include: Customer, Contribution and Claim to Fame"
Gracias


----------



## porchini

Claim to fame se refiere a la razón por la cuál es conocida alguna persona u organización.  Saludos


----------



## Majicos

Muchas gracias !!


----------



## judy51

Es una frase informal y un poco irónica: 
"His claim to fame is that as a freshman at college he won a beer drinking contest."


----------



## inglesito

¿Como se traduciría esto?


----------



## judy51

"Es famoso por ganar un concurso de bebidas cuando era un estudiante de premier año."

Es decir que su "claim to fame" no es tan admirable.


----------



## Sheriff

claim to fame : _destacarse por
_
Regards,


----------



## stuckinsideacloud

Como puedo decir en espanol: "claim to fame"?
En otras palabras, es la razon que una persona es famosa o que cosa una persona hace para ser famosa...pero en mi contexto yo quiero decir algo como "Granada's claim to fame is the Alhambra". Me comprenden? muchas gracias


----------



## cutiepie1892

Granada es famoso por el Alhambra or Granada se destaca por el Alhambra


----------



## speedier

there are three other threads on this that you may want to look at stuckinsideacloud:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=48509

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=511348

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=886124

Cheers


----------



## Áristos

cutiepie1892 said:


> "Granada es famos*a* por *la* Alhambra" or "Granada se destaca por *la* Alhambra"



I prefer the first option 

Regards


----------



## stuckinsideacloud

Is it ok if i say this, does it make sense or no: La Alhambra es el secreto mejor guardado de España y Granada se la destaca.


----------



## Áristos

stuckinsideacloud said:


> Is it ok if i say this, does it make sense or no: La Alhambra es el secreto mejor guardado de España y Granada *destaca por ella*.



Granada se la destaca = Granada stresses it to itself 

You should rewrite it as I suggested.
In this context, we say "destacar por algo".

Regards


----------



## LadyCdeU

Hola! Estoy tratando de traducir esta frase, y no se bien cómo ni dónde poner "to fame" en la frase. El original es el siguiente:

Considering that both America's Declaration of Independence and its Constitution were ratified there, and that it was once the capital of the United States, indeed for many years the most important city, except for London, in the entire British Empire, it's a little sad to report that one of Philadelphia's contemporary claims *to fame *is that it is the hometown of Sylvester Stallone.

No voy a dar toda la traducción. pero lo último si: es un poco triste informar que uno de los actuales reclamos de Filadelfia a la fama, es que es la ciudad natal de Sylvester Stallone. 

Alguno me corrige por favor?  Gracias!!


----------



## albertovidal

LadyCdeU said:


> Hola! Estoy tratando de traducir esta frase, y no se bien cómo ni dónde poner "to fame" en la frase. El original es el siguiente:
> 
> Considering that both America's Declaration of Independence and its Constitution were ratified there, and that it was once the capital of the United States, indeed for many years the most important city, except for London, in the entire British Empire, it's a little sad to report that one of Philadelphia's contemporary claims *to fame *is that it is the hometown of Sylvester Stallone.
> 
> No voy a dar toda la traducción. pero lo último si: es un poco triste informar que uno de los actuales reclamos de Filadelfia a la fama, es que es la ciudad natal de Sylvester Stallone.
> 
> Alguno me corrige por favor?  Gracias!!



_"Es un poco triste informar que uno de los reclamos contemporáneos de  Filadelfia está referido a que se la renonozca por su historia, debido a que es la ciudad natal de Sylvester Stallone. "_


----------



## grubble

albertovidal said:


> _"Es un poco triste informar que uno de los reclamos contemporáneos de  Filadelfia está referido a que se la renonozca por su historia, debido a que es la ciudad natal de Sylvester Stallone. "_


I am a little confused. 

"a claim to fame" is a fixed expression in English. Is  "reclamos a la fama" a common expression in Spanish? If it is a literal translation, how does it sound?


----------



## albertovidal

grubble said:


> I am a little confused.
> 
> "a claim to fame" is a fixed expression in English. Is  "reclamos a la fama" a common expression in Spanish? If it is a literal translation, how does it sound?



Es que "reclamo a la fama" no se entendería en español.
¿Cuál sería el significado de "a claim to fame" en inglés?


----------



## LadyCdeU

Reclamo a la prensa? A la fama seguro que no, o podría ser reclamo por una mayor atención? No tiene que ser literario, sólo que mantenga el sentido. Gracias!


----------



## aztlaniano

... informar de que hoy en día Filadelfia es conocida, en parte, por poder presumir de haber visto nacer a Sylvester Stallone.


----------



## maxpapic

Podrías cambiar la oración un poco y decir algo utilizando "...que lo que le dió (su) fama a Filadelfia...".


----------



## grubble

albertovidal said:


> ¿Cuál sería el significado de "a claim to fame" en inglés?



To have a  "claim to fame" means 

(1) to have some attribute that makes one worthy of fame (of being famous)
(2) to know somebody who is famous (fame by association)

Some examples:

John's claim to fame is that he is to be a long distance runner in the next Olympic games.

Mary's claim to fame is that she once met the Pope.

Bill's claim to fame is that he can balance a football on top of his head whilst eating a banana and humming the national anthem.


----------



## albertovidal

grubble said:


> To have a  "claim to fame" means
> 
> (1) to have some attribute that makes one worthy of fame (of being famous)
> (2) to know somebody who is famous (fame by association)
> 
> Some examples:
> 
> John's claim to fame is that he is to be a long distance runner in the next Olympic games.
> 
> Mary's claim to fame is that she once met the Pope.
> 
> Bill's claim to fame is that he can balance a football on top of his head whilst eating a banana and humming the national anthem.



Gracias por tu aclaración

Entonces sería como _"un reclamo de prestigio/honor/popularidad"_


pd ur inbox pm box is full and u can't receive any more pm


----------



## LadyCdeU

Hola chicos! Asi puse la oración: ...es un poco triste informar que uno de los actuales reclamos de Filadelfia para recobrar su notoriedad, es que es la ciudad natal de Sylvester Stallone.es un poco triste informar que uno de los actuales reclamos de Filadelfia para recobrar su notoriedad, es que es la ciudad natal de Sylvester Stallone...

Lo aprueban?


----------



## albertovidal

LadyCdeU said:


> Hola chicos! Asi puse la oración: ...es un poco triste informar que uno de los actuales reclamos de Filadelfia para recobrar su notoriedad, es que es la ciudad natal de Sylvester Stallone.es un poco triste informar que uno de los actuales reclamos de Filadelfia para recobrar su notoriedad, es que es la ciudad natal de Sylvester Stallone...
> 
> Lo aprueban?



Me parece correcta.


----------



## grubble

albertovidal said:


> Gracias por tu aclaración
> 
> Entonces sería como _"un reclamo de prestigio/honor/popularidad"_
> 
> 
> pd ur inbox pm box is full and u can't receive any more pm


I would say yes. By the way, I forgot to mention an important fact. If someone has a claim to fame it may mean that they are not actually famous. They are merely staking a claim. They wish they had fame but they don't yet have it and may never have.


----------



## Doval

grubble said:


> I would say yes. By the way, I forgot to mention an important fact. If someone has a claim to fame it means that they are not actually famous. They are merely staking a claim. They wish they had fame but they don't yet have it and may never have.


This is confusing, misleading, and inaccurate.  First, *claim to fame* has been extensively discussed in these forums.  Second, "*claim to fame*" means the reason someone or something is famous.  It has nothing to do with the effort of a not-famous person to be famous.


----------



## grubble

Doval said:


> This is confusing, misleading, and inaccurate.  First, *claim to fame* has been extensively discussed in these forums.  Second, "*claim to fame*" means the reason someone or something is famous.  It has nothing to do with the effort of a not-famous person to be famous.


I disagree.

1. Your first link doesn't work

2. Your second link is inconclusive.

_"someone's reason for being well-known or famous"_   One can have a _reason_ for being famous without actually being famous.

3. Popular usage, as demonstrated by Google, clearly shows that "claim to fame " can refer simply to having met someone famous as well as having actual fame
http://www.squidoo.com/my_claim_to_fame


----------



## albertovidal

*someone's claim to fame*
someone's reason for being well-known or famous. Her claim to fame is that she can recite the entire works of Shakespeare.

*somebody's claim to fame* 
a reason for a person or place to be well known or famous The town's main claim to fame is that the President was born here. (_humorous_) His only claim to fame is that he nearly met Princess Diana.

*somebody's claim to fame*
the reason why someone is famous Chan's claim to fame is that he does his own stunts in his movies. Usage notes: _sometimes used of places_: *The restaurant is Philadelphia's latest claim to fame.

Source:* thefreedictionary


----------



## grubble

albertovidal said:


> *someone's claim to fame*
> someone's reason for being well-known or famous. Her claim to fame is that she can recite the entire works of Shakespeare.*
> Source:* thefreedictionary


Exactly - it means the reason i.e. the claim.

If it meant fame we would have no reason for the word "claim".

Her *fame* is (due to the fact) that she can recite the entire works of Shakespeare.

Her *claim* to fame  is that she can recite the entire works of Shakespeare.  (maybe one day she will have actual fame)

Her *claim* to fame is that she knows a man who can recite the entire works of Shakespeare.  (this is by far the most common usage in my experience)


----------



## maxpapic

On a technicality, I'm in agreement with Doval. I mean, your name has to reach some level of familiarity in order to even have a claim to fame. I can't have a claim to fame because, well, I'm an average Joe and have done nothing noteworthy to change that.


----------



## grubble

maxpapic said:


> On a technicality, I'm in agreement with Doval. I mean, your name has to reach some level of familiarity in order to even have a claim to fame. I can't have a claim to fame because, well, I'm an average Joe and have done nothing noteworthy to change that.


Sorry, that is faulty logic. Suppose I claim to be heavyweight boxing champion of the world. I can claim it from morning to night. It doesn't mean it's true. It doesn't even mean I have any justification.  There are people in mental health care who claim to be Jesus Christ.

If you wish to see how people actually use the phrase, simply read the contributions to the link I gave http://www.squidoo.com/my_claim_to_fame  I think you will see that all the usages that I first referred to are included in the list.


----------



## maxpapic

grubble said:


> Sorry, that is faulty logic. Suppose I claim to be heavyweight boxing champion of the world. I can claim it from morning to night. It doesn't mean it's true. It doesn't even mean I have any justification. There are people in mental health care who claim to be Jesus Christ.
> 
> If you wish to see how people actually use the phrase, simply read the contributions to the link I gave http://www.squidoo.com/my_claim_to_fame I think you will see that all the usages that I first referred to are included in the list.



Huge difference between "claim" and the ready-made "claim to *fame*". What you've provided is a website where average Joes post why they would be best-known in their barbershops/neighborhoods (not famous by any stretch of the imagination. Ex: "Not much to toot my horn about, but back in the early 70's I placed 7th in the State of Illinois for my Dramatic Interpretation of the 'Bad Seed.'").

Examples I would consider of legitimate "claims to fame": David Hasselhoff's claim to fame is Baywatch (debatable). Kim Kardashian's claim to fame is her sex-tape. (Since you brought up boxing...) David Haye's claim to fame is being undisputed cruiserweight champion of the world.


----------



## grubble

maxpapic said:


> *1.* Huge difference between "claim" and the ready-made "claim to *fame*". *2.* What you've provided is a website where average Joes post why they would be best-known in their barbershops/neighborhoods (not famous by any stretch of the imagination. Ex: "Not much to toot my horn about, but back in the early 70's I placed 7th in the State of Illinois for my Dramatic Interpretation of the 'Bad Seed.'").
> 
> *3.* Examples I would consider of legitimate "claims to fame": David Hasselhoff's claim to fame is Baywatch (debatable). Kim Kardashian's claim to fame is her sex-tape. (Since you brought up boxing...) David Haye's claim to fame is being undisputed cruiserweight champion of the world.



*1.* I don't get what your point is here. I am happy to argue it if you make it clearer.

*2.* Exactly - I have provided one web site (of thousands probably) that show how the average Joe understands the phrase. I am of the Humpty-Dumpty school of language: If (most) people use it that way then that is what it means. (Dictionaries are subject to constant revision in order to keep up with usage)

*3.*You have given examples of actual fame. Of course that is fine - actual fame was included in my original answer. I can justifiably claim fame or I can unjustifiably claim fame.  I'll do it now "I am brilliant at dog-training. I hereby claim that that should make me famous" It's just a claim.


----------



## Doval

Grubble, your consistent capacity for reinterpreting the plain meaning of English words is remarkable. It's also somewhat alarming, given that these forums are a place for participants to help each other learn and grow. Obstinate insistence on unconventional interpretations of common words and phrases, no matter how genuinely heartfelt they may be, serve only to confuse and obfuscate. Language, after all, is a consensus-based system for communication. While each of us as contributors to the system of communication may make our own contributions, we cannot decide for everyone what everyone else's words mean.

As for the "inconclusive" second link, I will copy over what is found there so that those interested in understanding this set phrase may make up their own minds.

*someone's claim to fame* someone's reason for being well-known or famous. _Her claim to fame is that she can recite the entire works of Shakespeare._
See also: claim, fame
McGraw-Hill Dictionary of American Idioms and Phrasal Verbs. © 2002 by The McGraw-Hill Companies, Inc.

*somebody's claim to fame* a reason for a person or place to be well known or famous _The town's main claim to fame is that the President was born here._ (_humorous_) _His only claim to fame is that he nearly met Princess Diana._ 
See stake a/ claim See also: claim, fame
_Cambridge Idioms Dictionary, 2nd ed._ Copyright © Cambridge University Press 2006. Reproduced with permission. 


*somebody's claim to fame* the reason why someone is famous _Chan's claim to fame is that he does his own stunts in his movies._ Usage notes: sometimes used of places: _The restaurant is Philadelphia's latest claim to fame._

See also: claim, fame
_Cambridge Dictionary of American Idioms_ Copyright © Cambridge University Press 2003. Reproduced with permission.

By the way, the first link was merely a link to a title search for "claim to fame" in this forum. I should have copied over the links to those threads here. Since I did that post, some of those threads have been merged with this one (thank you, moderators). I will therefore add links to the remaining ones here.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=511348&highlight=claim+to+fame

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=886124&highlight=claim+to+fame

Appropriate translations into Spanish are featured on the posts prior to today's date (from the merged threads).


----------



## Mate

Moderator note:

For some reason I'm not technically able to explain, links to searches in WR search engine consistently fail to show up. They just don't work. 

Please feel free to copy-paste all the relevant links to older threads. Those links can be found in the dictionary entry for claim + fame (in this case). Just type the keywords in the box and scroll down.

Mate
mod

Ps. You're welcome.


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm not sure what the disagreement is, but grubble is right that a "claim to fame" is often a minor or dubious distinction.


----------



## Doval

k-in-sc said:


> I'm not sure what the disagreement is, but grubble is right that a "claim to fame" is often a minor or dubious distinction.


Yes, I don't think that was in dispute.  But that's not what grubble is claiming.  Grubble is claiming that "claim to fame" means the desire of the other for fame, and that "reason" for fame means the person's reasoning as to why he or she should be famous.  What others have (correctly) said is that "claim to fame" is often used in an ironic way when the only reason someone may be known is something minor or dubious accomplishment.  This is quite distinct from the interpretation grubble gives.


----------



## k-in-sc

That's not the impression I got. At any rate, some posters in here seem to think having a claim to fame means actually being famous to some extent, which is not correct.


----------



## silvialactea

claim to fame también puede traducirse en algunos casos como "reclamo".
Como cosa que atrae de un producto, lugar, etc...


----------



## pocumus

Claim to fame = antecedente(s) .   Asi de simple.


----------



## k-in-sc

Antecedente: precedent, record, history, background.
How is that the same as "claim to fame"?


----------



## pocumus

No serà "trampolin a la fama"


----------



## Ronald Bejarano

La expresión "Claim to fame" puede vincularse con varios modismos equivalentes dependiendo de la sintaxis. "Se le conoce por" "Es bien conocida (o) por" "Es conocida(o) por..." "Su lugar más concurrido es", "su lugar más famoso es". Esto cuando se refiere a destinos (ciudades, países, sitios, etc). Al hablar de personas se refiere a un momento específico en el que dicha persona fue famosa o lo sigue siendo. Existen varios modismos compatibles dependiendo de la sintaxis, y éstos son de uso común: "sus quince minutos de fama", "su cuarto de hora", "su salto al estrellato", "su momento cumbre", " carta de presentación". todo depende de que la frase encaje perfectamente con el contexto de la cita y que no haya pérdida de sentido o que la inserción del modismo conserve la intención original de la cita.  

"An internal service strategy vision statement should also include: Customer, Contribution and Claim to Fame" 

Claim to Fame = carta de presentación

"His claim to fame is that as a freshman at college he won a beer drinking contest." 

Claim to Fame = Su mejor momento; su cuarto de hora; 


"Granada's claim to fame is the Alhambra" 

Claim to Fame = El sitio mejor conocido

"it's a little sad to report that one of Philadelphia's contemporary claims *to fame *is that it is the hometown of Sylvester Stallone."

Claim to Fame= motivo de renombre

John's claim to fame is that he is to be a long distance runner in the next Olympic games.

Claim to Fame= cinco minutos de gloria

Mary's claim to fame is that she once met the Pope.

Claim to Fame= su mejor cuarto de hora

Bill's claim to fame is that he can balance a football on top of his head whilst eating a banana and humming the national anthem. 

 Claim to Fame= su carta de presentación

To be continued...


----------

